# Media Display problem



## joplin321 (Apr 23, 2013)

So I have an optoma HD72 projector, and I'm guessing I've had it for probably 7 or so years, and It worked great for 5 or so then we got hit by lightning, now the temp and lamp LED's on top glow their respective colors, red and orange, while the power button stays green... I can't get the bulb to turn on and was wondering if I need to get the lamp driver replaced? It what other component could be replaced to get it back up in order... Btw, I'm a 17 year old dude with not too much cash flow so It would be an awesome help to find the part instead of a new projector, because I get to keep this if I fix it


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

joplin321 said:


> So I have an optoma HD72 projector, and I'm guessing I've had it for probably 7 or so years, and It worked great for 5 or so then we got hit by lightning, now the temp and lamp LED's on top glow their respective colors, red and orange, while the power button stays green... I can't get the bulb to turn on and was wondering if I need to get the lamp driver replaced? It what other component could be replaced to get it back up in order... Btw, I'm a 17 year old dude with not too much cash flow so It would be an awesome help to find the part instead of a new projector, because I get to keep this if I fix it


The lamp (BL-FU220A) for it costs $105. 
http://rob.com/rob/audio/ann-10-proj/ReplacingLamp.pdf


Have you gone through the proper power on procedure?

Powering On the Projector

1. Remove the lens cap. 
2. Ensure that the power cord and signal cable are securely 
connected and turn on Main power switch. Ensure that 
the button on the back of the projector is turned on.  The 
Power LED will ﬂash green.
3. Turn on the lamp by pressing “Standby/On” button either 
on the top of the projector or on the remote. The Power LED 
will turn green.
The startup screen will display in approximately 30 seconds. 
The ﬁrst time you use the projector, you can select your 
preferred language from quick menu after the startup screen 
display.
4. Turn on your source (computer, notebook, video player, 
etc.). The projector will detect your source automatically.
 If you connected multiple sources at the same time, press the 
“Source” button on the control panel or direct source key on 
the remote control to switch between inputs.


See Page 37 for Error Codes
http://optomausa.com/webresources/files/support/37721794ebcb4e8b8a026048e6c615c0.pdf


----------



## joplin321 (Apr 23, 2013)

What is the proper power on procedure?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

joplin321 said:


> What is the proper power on procedure?


I removed the 'Spoiler' from his post above so that you can see the procedure.


----------



## joplin321 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah, the power light comes on solid green along with the solid red and orange temp and lamp LEDs


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

joplin321 said:


> Yeah, the power light comes on solid green along with the solid red and orange temp and lamp LEDs


Other than a new bulb, the only thing I can think of is a bad ballast. Have you tried calling optoma technical support?


----------



## joplin321 (Apr 23, 2013)

Not gotten in touch with them... I didn't want to unless I had to so they didn't try and sell me a new projector


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

joplin321 said:


> Not gotten in touch with them... I didn't want to unless I had to so they didn't try and sell me a new projector


I wouldn't hesitate to call them, you have no obligation to buy anything. I don't think they are going to try to sell you anything. More than likely they want to give you good service, which helps them keep a reputation as a good company. Something you will keep in the back of your mind next time you really are ready to buy a new unit.


----------



## joplin321 (Apr 23, 2013)

Called them and they said it would be like 2 weeks before I could get it back and an $85 diagnostic fee... Not really willing to pay that on such a right budget


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

> $85 diagnostic fee... Not really willing to pay that on such a right budget


With your budget, I pretty much agree with you. 

If you feel like taking a small risk, toss a bulb in there and find out if you get any results. I'm not sure where you live, but find out if there is a projector bulb retailer or electronics service center in your area.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I would inquire if the $85 could be applied to the repair if you have them do the work, then a straight diagnostic charge. I understand about the tight budget. Trust me, I feel you. I lost a project to a power surge during a thunderstorm. At the time the receiver was unplugged from the wall but the sub that was connected to it wasn't. The current hit the sub and traveled to the receiver. Fortunately it stopped and the receiver and didn't burn out any additional components from there.


----------

